# How much should I feed my sphynx kitten?



## sphynxcat (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi! I am wondering how much to feed a kitten. Sounds like canned is the way to go. I will look for Wellness and Natural Balance. Not sure Wellness is my area???? Sphynxes need more calories to keep warm and they are very active. Is there a specific kitten canned food for NB or Wellness? Do I feed one or 2 cans a day? Do I keep dry out also while I am at work? 

-I get him in a month so I am just getting prepared!


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

You don't need a specific kitten food. As long as you buy a premium canned food, you will be meeting the nutritional needs for your new kitten. Your kitten will eat as much as an adult cat while he is growing if not more. He will probably eat between 1 and 1 1/2 cans a day depending on his age. Just feed him what he wants to eat when you put the food down (within 30 minutes). Some days they will eat more, some days less.

Your kitten will probably need to be fed about 3 or 4 times a day on wet food. When he is older he will be fine with 2 times. Some people feed first thing in the morning, when they get home from work and at bedtime. Keep in mind your kitten will not starve while you are away, so you need not worry.


----------



## KittyGal (Sep 23, 2004)

If you decide to feed dry you should get a high quality food with a good amount of protein and fat. I have cornish rex kittens and they're fairly similar. Although, mine have a little bit of hair. They're still a very skinny breed, so they need to eat more too. Mine are on Natural Balance dry and ProPlan wet and they're doing really well. I think I will eventually get them a better quality wet food...just waiting for them to finish the cases I bought.


----------



## sphynxcat (Oct 18, 2004)

I love cornish rex cats! That was the first breed I tried but my family's allergies were horrible. Their fur is sooo soft!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I would think around one 5.5 oz cans of Wellness a day... maybe more... depends on the kitten. Just split it up into four portions. Give him his first meal - if he licks his plate clean - give him more. If he doesn't eat some of it - then he might eat more next time - or might need smaller portions at a time. All depends on the kitty.


----------

